# Indecisive about traveling. Thoughts?



## Roots317 (Aug 24, 2013)

I've been going back and forth if I should go traveling or not. I wanna hit the road, but at the same time things are going well for me where I'm at; playing in a pretty good band, rent is cheap, and it'll be easy to save up money for the land I want to buy. I'm sick of the city I'm living in though. Anyone else been in a similar situation?


----------

